# Must the top bars line up?



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

I would say it doesn't matter, I find in every box from top down. That the bee's lay their comb out different. I am an old lang man, so out of habit. I put bars front to back with entrance. And the bee's fill it in the way they want. I have a fleeting memory of reading about crossing the bars. But I don't remember where I read it.


----------



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

chaindrivecharlie said:


> so out of habit. I put bars front to back with entrance................................ I have a fleeting memory of reading about crossing the bars. But I don't remember where I read it.


Are you guys maybe thinking about Warre's method of turning the boxes one way in the summer and the other in the winter? I've never heard of anyone crossing the bars but I agree with chaindrive that it doesn't really matter. The bees are gonna build it to suit themselves. I've harvested boxes where the comb in the top box was nicely centered on the bars and the comb in the box below was built at about a 45 degree angle.
I harvest using "crush and strain" (there are photos in the "Our Story" section of my web site} so I don't care how they build it.


----------

